# Rhino Lining your atv?



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

So i was just thinking to myself that I want to rhino line my truck bed and then that thought went into hearing about full trucks/jeeps being rhino liked and i then thought about my atv.. Has anyone ever heard of this being done and if so how did it work out? My main worries about it is the flexibility issue. i dont know how flexible the poly sprays are so if i ran into a tree would it just crack or just flex like it should be. anyways just let me know what yall think!
Thanks guys!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone lining the plastics. Bumpers, racks, snorks yea but not plastic.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have seen it done looks great but does chip.....but not terribly.....i wouldnt though just save your money and buy black plastics or get them dipped


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

my little cousin has it on his 07 arctic cat..when he bought it..the guy before him sprayed it 3weeks before....it hid all the scratches it had before....the bike looks great when its clean..but its hard to clean it cause the dirt fills any little pocket...also if its a rough texture it will scractch u and bother u...especially if someone is riding wit u..their calves will get all chewed up


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

id save my money...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

click on the pic..it will get bigger
i know you talking about the whole bike ,but thought i would show you what i did... this is when i chipped some paint and it was getting worse..so here it is on the plastics... its made by 3-M( i think) goes on with a smooth finish if u do it right...havent had any probs with the dirt sticking to it alot ..always comes out clean..has not tryed to crack yet been on about 1 1/2 years now ..i had to get 2 cans and try it out to see what had the smoother finish. the bed liner goes on kinda rough lookin has alot of holes for dirt to get in..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have seen several different types of bed sprays, an one grizz that was done, but the type of spray was more like a rubber coating, it looked good , stayed flexible , an was not rough like sand paper like some of the spray on stuff, i would look at samples of the finished product them make the choice, the grizz i saw was not hard to clean either


----------

